# Ya'll have got read this-so cool!



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

cWow this poem is amazing! Cat love can be found in the most unlikely times and places :heart 

English-

I and Pangur Bán, my cat 
'Tis a like task we are at; 
Hunting mice is his delight 
Hunting words I sit all night. 

Better far than praise of men 
'Tis to sit with book and pen; 
Pangur bears me no ill will, 
He too plies his simple skill. 

'Tis a merry thing to see 
At our tasks how glad are we, 
When at home we sit and find 
Entertainment to our mind. 

Oftentimes a mouse will stray 
In the hero Pangur's way: 
Oftentimes my keen thought set 
Takes a meaning in its net. 

'Gainst the wall he sets his eye 
Full and fierce and sharp and sly; 
'Gainst the wall of knowledge I 
All my little wisdom try. 

When a mouse darts from its den, 
O how glad is Pangur then! 
O what gladness do I prove 
When I solve the doubts I love! 

So in peace our tasks we ply, 
Pangur Bán, my cat, and I; 
In our arts we find our bliss, 
I have mine and he has his. 

Practice every day has made 
Pangur perfect in his trade; 
I get wisdom day and night 
Turning darkness into light. 

Translated by Robin Flower


Written by an unknown Irish Monk, a student of the monastery 
of Carinthia, on a copy of St Paul's Epistles
8th Century. 
Translated by Robin Flower

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

This a beautiful little poem. Thanks for posting it!


----------

